# Free - Cateye Strada (wired) - used but working



## Browser (14 Feb 2019)

Hi all, as per title I've got a Cateye Strada free to a good home. It's only surplus to requirement as I thought I'd lost it and had bought a new Strada Cadence, and then found this one!! Since I had a new one and it had the cadence meter I've fitted it so now this one's going begging. I've cleaned it (honest!) and checked it and it works fine. There is a small amount of damage to one side of the bracket where a small part of the plastic rim broke off some while ago but the computer itself is securely held despite this.
I haven't got the instructions but they're in PDF form here https://www.cateye.com/files/manual_dl/5/400/CC-RD100N_ENG_v6.pdf 
It'll be first-come-first-served if you're interested, so please either p.m. me or reply to this message 
Any questions, please ask.


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Feb 2019)

Hi can I get this if it’s still available please?


----------



## Browser (17 Feb 2019)

Tommy2 said:


> Hi can I get this if it’s still available please?


 Its yours sir, private message sent


----------

